# Hello from Fl



## LoveSticks (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello, obviously by my user name I am interested in stick bugs. I have been worried about posting because I feel like as a group we should work to reverse the somewhat to me wild idea that stick bugs and mantises are going to rule the earth, so please forgive me if putting that idea out is against the forum rules.  I have just been surprised to hear/read about the negative take on them from the government point of view and not sure I really agree.  Here in Florida we have a large native stick and they have a lot of natural predators so you really don't see them taking over.  I know that sometimes invasive species can be hard to manage but I am just not convinced that is the case with these bugs.  Anyway as a child I was in a classroom that had lab sticks and was hoping to teach my kids about them but guess not with the current government rules.  In April however we will be going to Atlanta retile expo and just wondered if there were any other people interested in bugs that we could say hello to.


----------



## spotsy99 (Mar 10, 2017)

That would be great if a bunch of us were able to meet there. I know other forums have gatherings. Have the mantis people ever done this?


----------



## Rick (Mar 11, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 11, 2017)

Heyas and welcome.


----------



## Sarah K (Mar 11, 2017)

Welcome! I was lucky enough to find a pregnant Northern Walking Stick locally last fall, and she laid us lots of eggs! Some of them have recently started hatching, and we really have enjoyed raising those babies so far!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 12, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 12, 2017)

@LoveSticksI would strongly advise caution when dealing with regulatory agencies. Just my opinion based on prior experiences of myself and others known to me.

PS  did not involve mantis.


----------



## LoveSticks (Mar 16, 2017)

@spottsy99 if you are going to be in Atlanta at the show, I would be happy to say hello and introduce myself.

@Zeppy44 yes I hear that caution is needed with agencies, I just have some magical hope that education and open mindedness will win out over government regulation and fear.  Since America may not ever get to be like England, in that we are allowed by our government to have stick insects, I might be open to taking care of a mantis or two, but I am concerned  about feeding.  Is there any where it is easy to keep the bugs that they need to eat?

Thanks everyone for the Hellos.


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome to the forum

Floridan here as well!


----------

